

Ask HN: Bootstrap Alternatives? - stevenklein

Twitter Bootstrap is an amazing resource for free baseline styles, interface components and interactions. Are there other companies out there who have released their own version of similar resource?
======
jimmyjim
Foundation by Zurb - <http://foundation.zurb.com/> (which I think preceded
Bootstrap's existence in time) is very polished, and really is a serious
contender.

I recall someone earlier describing it as the preferred choice for those who
want to go a few extra steps to retrofitting the framework to their own
liking.

~~~
dlf
Looked at this last week. Seems great and get's points for not being
Bootstrappy. In the end, I ended up using Bootstrap and dealing with the
hassle of digging through the CSS to get a less bootstrappy look so I could
use the handy Javascript plugins that are included, namely scrollspy.

Looking back, I actually can't think of another reason why I chose Bootstrap
over Foundation.

------
Afal
HTML Kickstart - <http://www.99lime.com/>

~~~
fourmii
This is pretty nice. Thanks! Has a ton of features I've been looking for.

------
tonyjwang
If I'm a non-technical person with minimal coding skills (C++, editing
HTML/CSS, rudimentary knowledge of Ruby), should I invest time and effort to
learn Bootstrap/Foundation? My goal is to develop a functional MVP that I can
take to potential customers; I've validated the need for my product through
individual sales but feel like I need to test a semi-functioning site to see
if my idea can scale.

Would appreciate suggestions, alternatives.

~~~
tga
You don't really "learn Bootstrap". If you can do web development, you just
use whatever parts of Bootstrap you want by mirroring the homepage's code.

If not, it's HTML/CSS that you have to learn and then you'll find Bootstrap an
good resource.

~~~
tonyjwang
That makes sense, thanks.

------
thedillio
<http://html5boilerplate.com/> is a great choice not yet mentioned. More of a
blank slate though so you will need to do some design work. It is responsive
in nature which makes formatting for mobile devices easier too.

------
dylanhassinger
I'm working on one, hope to release it officially soon.

<http://bedrocktheme.com>

Download it here: <https://github.com/dylanized/bedrock>

~~~
stevenklein
Would love to see updates when it's done -- stklein89@gmail.com

------
ojr
zurb <http://foundation.zurb.com/>

------
shpoonj
<http://getskeleton.com/>

It's not nearly as complex as Bootstrap which is great when you want create
some pages quickly and use your own styles.

~~~
stevenklein
I like the responsive grid. Would like to see some more UI elements but that
doesn't really seem like that's it's goal in the first place.

